# abschrapen, schrapen



## Hutschi

Hallo, im Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Faden habe ich das Wort "abschrapen/schrapen" gefunden (in meinem Gedächtnis).
Es bedeutet, etwas kräftig abschaben, zum Beispiel auf der Haut (mit Absicht oder aus Versehen.) 

Im Gedächtnis hatte ich es mit "b", aber das gibt es nicht, es ist wohl eine Aussprachevariante.

Ich habe "schrapen" im Grimm gefunden.


> Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm
> ... kratzen, schaben; zunächst niederdeutsche, dann ins hochdeutsche übergehende wortbildung, mnd. schrapen schaben, kratzen, s...
> 
> wurzeln schrapen, kratzend die äuszere haut entfernen (im gegensatz zu schälen),



Verwendet habe ich es beim Abschrapen von Schalen bei Gemüse, aber auch wenn Haut abgeschrapt wird, also an einer länglichen Fläche abgekratzt wird.

Auch; 
„schrapen“, bereitgestellt durch das Digitale Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, <DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache>, abgerufen am 31.01.2020.
Weitere Informationen …




> schrappen, schrapen Vb. ‘(ab)schaben, (ab)kratzen, raspeln’, Übernahme (14. Jh.), teils mit expressivem pp, aus dem Nd. in die Literatursprache, entsprechendes frühnhd. schrapfen, schraffen verdrängend. Mnd. schrāpen ‘scharren, schaben, kratzen’, mnl. scrāpen, nl. schrapen, aengl. scrapian, engl. to scrape ‘scharren, schaben, kratzen’, anord. skrapa ‘schaben, kratzen’



Mich interessiert: Wird das Wort noch verwendet? kennt Ihr es?
Wenn ja, in welcher Bedeutung?


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> im Zusammenhang mit einem anderen Faden …. (in meinem Gedächtnis).


Wahrscheinlich la route qui râcle le mont (Ungaretti) (FR)
Das Wort klingt tatsächlich holländisch/niederdeutsch - in meinen Ohren.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Mich interessiert: Wird das Wort noch verwendet? kennt Ihr es?
> Wenn ja, in welcher Bedeutung?



Also ich kenne nur "abschrapen" in der gleichen Bedeutung wie du, und dann auch nur mit B, aber dass liegt wohl eher am Akzent.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kenne weder "schrapen" noch "abschrapen".



Frank78 said:


> ... und dann auch nur mit B, aber dass liegt wohl eher am Akzent.


In meiner Gegend würde das dann wahrscheinlich "schrabben" (mit 'b' und kurzem 'a') heißen. Der Grimm bestätigt das: "schrabben".


> mundartlich in Aachen _schrabbe_ mit einem messer schaben oder kratzen, z. b. rüben, frische kartoffeln


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wird das Wort noch verwendet? kennt Ihr es?
> Wenn ja, in welcher Bedeutung?


Ja, ich kenne das Wort und verwende es auch.
_
Ich habe mich etwas geschrapt / mir die Knie aufgeschrapt. <die Haut aufgeschürft>
Schrap doch bitte noch ein wenig Schokolade ab. <von Blockschokolade kleine Raspel abkratzen>
Kannst du schon mal die Wurzeln abschrapen? <die Schale der Karotten entfernen>
mit einem Schlüssel am Auto entlangschrapen <Kratzer, Schrammen verursachen>_

Für mich klingt das Wort intuitiv eher regional Norddeutsch/Niederdeutsch, aber es scheint überregional zu sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ja, ich kenne all diese Bedeutungen. Ohne Nachsehen, hätte ich es falsch mit "b" geschrieben, das ist dann eine regionale Variante der Aussprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> regionale Variante der Aussprache


Wobei ich wieder sagen würde, dass b statt p einfach Akzent ist und keine Variante. Wie viele Wörter werden in Sachsen schon mit klarem p gesprochen? Aus Sicht eines Norddeutschen erscheint es manchmal so, als könnten manche Sachsen es nicht einmal...

Bei "schrapen" ist das p deutlich, aber in der Konstellation "geschrapt" ist das p ja nicht behaucht und kann ohnehin leicht mit b verwechselt werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Bei "schrapen" ist das p deutlich, aber in der Konstellation "geschrapt" ist das p ja nicht behaucht und kann ohnehin leicht mit b verwechselt werden.


Danke, das wusste ich nicht. Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich behaucht, wenn ich es deutlich sprechen wollte. Normalerweise nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht "b" vermutet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich behaucht, wenn ich es deutlich sprechen wollte. Normalerweise nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht "b" vermutet.


Ja, deswegen hatte ich es erwähnt. A consonant cluster like "pt" or "kt" in coda position is only aspirated at the end in German. It would sound very weird to pronounce two aspirations in words like

_tappt / klappt / Fakt / Takt / Akt_

Only in forms like _"schrapen"_ the aspiration clearly distinguishes p from b.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe probiert, Fakt und Akt mit unbehaucht zu sprechen. Es ist sehr schwer, aber dann bleibt mindestens ein Knacklaut, denke ich. In jedem Fall ist es bei mir stimmlos.

Bei _tappt_ und _klappt_ spreche ich es unbehaucht.

---

Wenn das Behauchen entfällt, entfällt zugleich ein großer Teil des Kontrastes zwischen "b" und "p".


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In jedem Fall ist es bei mir stimmlos.


Ja, stimmlos ist es auf jeden Fall. 

Aber auch _Abt _wird [apt] gesprochen, also stimmlos und nur auf t behaucht.


----------



## Frieder

Da fällt mir ein: Hier im Ruhrgebiet gibt es noch das Wort _schrappen _und den allseits unbeliebten _Schrappsack_. _Schrappen_ bedeutet soviel wie raffen, Geld durch Geiz vermehren. Der _Schrappsack_ ist jemand, der _schrappt_.

_Schrapen_ kenne ich noch aus meiner norddeutschen Heimat Norddeutschland . Weder in Bayern noch im Rheinland ist es mir jemals begegnet.


----------



## Hutschi

Kann das damit zusammenhängen, dass von Goldmünzen früher Teile abgefeilt oder abgeschabt wurden?


----------



## Frieder

Ich weiß es nicht. Aber die Bedeutung von _schrappen _und _Schrappsack _(auch _Schrappkopp_) leuchtete mir unmittelbar ein. Ich hatte sofort ein Bild von Zusammenfegen, Zusammenschieben, auf einen Haufen kehren im Kopf. Da spielte vielleicht auch das bereits bekannte Wort _schrapen _mit hinein. Der Ruhr-Regiolekt beruht ja auch zum Großteil auf dem Westfälischen, welches eine Niederdeutsche Variante ist.

EDIT: Vgl.: zusammenkratzen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe "schrapen" im Grimm gefunden.


Es steht auch im DWDS:
schrapen


> *schrappen*
> _ landschaftlich, umgangssprachlich_
> 1.⟨Möhren schrappen⟩ Möhren mit kräftigem Druck schaben



_


_



Hutschi said:


> Mich interessiert: Wird das Wort noch verwendet? kennt Ihr es?


Ich verwende nur die Variante (?) _(ab)schaben._


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> *schrappen*
> _landschaftlich, umgangssprachlich_
> 1.⟨Möhren schrappen⟩ Möhren mit kräftigem Druck schaben


Da fällt mir ein: meine Pfälzer Oma sagte zur Küchenreibe "Schrapp".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Ich verwende nur die Variante (?) _(ab)schaben._


Abschaben hat aber für mich eine andere Bedeutung. Ich verwende beide Wörter. Es gibt eine gewisse Überlappung, aber z.B. Teigreste schabt man, kann sie aber nicht schrapen. Schaben umfasst auch softere Dinge, während schrapen mit abrasiver/kratzender/verletzender Einwirkung verbunden ist. Vielleicht gibt es aber regionale Varianten, in denen _schaben _auch _schrapen _umfasst. DWDS deutet das an.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Vielleicht gibt es aber regionale Varianten, in denen _schaben _auch _schrapen _umfasst.


So sieht es aus.
"Karotten / neue Kartoffeln (ab)schaben" ist für mich der geläufige Ausdruck, (_schrap(p)en_ kannte ich bis jetzt nicht einmal).



Kajjo said:


> Ich habe mich etwas geschrapt / mir die Knie aufgeschrapt. <die Haut aufgeschürft>


In diesem Sinne passt "schaben" natürlich nicht, nur "abschürfen".

Gekreuzt mit #19


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "Karotten (ab)schaben" ist für mich der geläufige Ausdruck,


Seltsamerweise funktioniert "schaben" bei mir für Karotten (hier: Wurzeln) auch. Aber für ein aufgeschürftes Knie oder Schrammen am Auto funktioniert es bei uns nicht. Umgekehrt kann man Teig schaben, aber eigentlich nicht schrapen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Für Schrammen am Auto funktioniert es bei uns nicht.


Ja eben, da sagt man / sage ich (nur) "schrammen/ eine Schramme abkriegen. 
_"er hat sich den Ellenbogen, das Knie geschrammt" _


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _"er hat sich den Ellenbogen, das Knie geschrammt" _


Eine Schramme am Knie stelle ich mir aber harmloser, schmaler, strichartiger vor als ein eher flächig aufgeschürftes (aufgeschraptes) Knie.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ja eben, da sagt man / sage ich (nur) "schrammen/ eine Schramme abkriegen.
> _"er hat sich den Ellenbogen, das Knie geschrammt" _


Das ist aber etwas anderes. Eine Schramme ist durch einen einzelnen, meist dumpfen Stoß entstanden.
Beim Abschrapen handelt es sich um eine kontinuierliche Bewegung mit einem scharfen, rauen oder spitzigen Gegenstand, ähnlich wie beim Aufschürfen, nur dass hierbei auch teilweise Schnitte vorhanden sind.
Abschrapen liegt zwischen abschürfen, abschälen und abschaben.

Mit Kajjo überlappt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Eine Schramme am Knie stelle ich mir aber harmloser, schmaler, strichartiger vor als ein eher flächig aufgeschürftes (aufgeschraptes) Knie.


Einverstanden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich glaube, in Ostwestfalen habe ich vor langer Zeit mal gehört:
(Mutter zum Kind) „Du kannst die Teigschüssel ausschrapen.“ [Um die süßen Teigreste zu schlecken]
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Auf jeden Fall kenne ich aber jemanden aus Bocholt (im Westen von NRW), der ›schrapen‹ (auch) im Sinne von ›zu einem (sehr) günstigen Preis erwerben‹ benutzt, oder ›gratis‹ („Sperrmüll schrapen“). Auch: ›günstig einkaufen‹, Bsp.: „Ich fahre am Samstag nach Essen, zum Schrapen.“ (Ich glaube, das Bedeutungsspektrum reicht sogar bis ›mitgehen lassen‹.)

(Vgl. o. #14.)


----------

